# Inflatable Kayaks for RENT - Boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are heading to the river this weekend and want to take some friends. We have a bunch of inflatable kayaks for rent. Check em out: 

Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Kayak Rentals :: kayak and ducky rentals boulder colorado | Whitwater Tube Company

We are at: 
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303
720-239-2179
[email protected]


----------

